# Time Change



## Ashariel (Mar 11, 2018)

Does it bother anyone else that everything is an hour off now..I'm on  est so it was reset at 1am than change animals and quarry at 7 10 1 4 so from on now it's an hour off I'm going to have to remember the new times I realize it's only an hour but still why does time have to change!!


----------



## AndroGhostX (Mar 11, 2018)

Yes it is annoying! I liked the change on the 3rd hour and now I have to wait an hour for it to change!


----------



## Sheando (Mar 11, 2018)

I was annoyed too! Mine used to reset at exactly midnight, which was perfect for me, since I tend to go to bed at around 12:30. I enjoyed requesting quarry help and completing a last batch of requests while unwinding before bed, but now my schedule's all thrown off.


----------



## AndroGhostX (Mar 11, 2018)

Now that I think about it... The time change helps me out when I have classes on Wednesday night. So now I have an hour extra to complete the last requests available plus I don't miss any requests in the previous 3 hours unlike before the time change!


----------



## amemome (Mar 14, 2018)

yeah it's kinda been hard to adjust to the time change and how it affects gameplay. I'm also in EST so having the day reset at 2am instead of 1am makes it difficult for me to catch the day change/help ppl with quarry/request quarry help before sleeping.

Or I guess I can stay up  but yeah


----------



## Angel-Rae (Mar 15, 2018)

The Australian day reset is at 5pm, we are still on daylight saving time. It is always kind of funny if I’m playing at the time. I use it as a reminder to go shake all the non fruit trees.


----------



## arbra (Mar 19, 2018)

I am on EST and me and my friend playing HATE the time change and how it has affected the rounds.  We used to be able to play the 10 PM round, but now cannot due to have to getting up early for work.


----------



## Verecund (Mar 19, 2018)

Yeah, I hate the time change, too. I used to be able to play during six of the rotations and now I can only get on during four of them.


----------

